# Looking for distributors of drywall accessories / metal corner beads



## alai (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello guys, 

My name is Alai Chen, from Singapore and currently living in Amsterdam The Netherlands. A Chinese manufacturer of metal cornerbeads has asked me to do some research for possible clients in the USA. The company has been succesfully exporting the beads to The Netherlands and Spain in Europe from early 2005. We have been working close with our clients ever since and have build a solid and reliable reputation. Now we are convinced that the quality and price of their products can benefit businesses in America aswell.

I have made this introduction intentionally short to prervent annoyance with a lengthy description of our business. More information can and will be provided to those who are interested. Now, here comes my question :

Could anyone please be kind to provide me names of reputable distributors of drywall accessories / metal corner beads? I know there are a lot of professional contractors with broad knowledge here and sincerely hope they can help me.

Below is a URL to an image


> home.planet.nl/~chen2018/images/IMG_3006.JPG


Thickness: 1 MM
Material: Hot Dipped Galvanized steel, zinc 275g/m2
Length: 1500 MM - 3000 MM
4.92 FT - 9.84 FT



Thank you very much for your time,
Alai Chen


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

No thanks from me, I prefer american corner bead, from american metal. Our economy is bad enough from sending our business over seas. Thats my $ .02, some may disagree, but that's how I feel


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

If it is same quality as chinese board or infant formula -- tell your benefactors to kiss our collective arses


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## virtaper (Apr 1, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> No thanks from me, I prefer american corner bead, from american metal. Our economy is bad enough from sending our business over seas. Thats my $ .02, some may disagree, but that's how I feel


 
HELL YAH !!!! Lets keep it local boys !


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's kind of funny comming from a Canadian. You have to see the irony in that, right? I mean nothing bad from that though my border brother!


----------



## virtaper (Apr 1, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> That's kind of funny coming from a Canadian. You have to see the irony in that, right? I mean nothing bad from that though my border brother!


There is no boarders in these economic times my Friend, times are tough up here as well without supporting more Chinese products . We have well established manufactures putting GOOD tools together for us , we need to support them even if it costs a few bucks more .


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

i too like to shop "north american" for my tools/supplies but have to admit the imported chinese noodles are so better than any north american versions.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I can think of one GOOD thing that comes from China land. SAKE. Good stuff.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

virtaper said:


> There is no boarders in these economic times my Friend, times are tough up here as well without supporting more Chinese products . We have well established manufactures putting GOOD tools together for us , we need to support them even if it costs a few bucks more .


I shouldn't tell you this, but I actually went up and did a job up in Canada over the winter! Hard to believe eh? (get it) lol


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

god damn illegals border jumping they need to have better security at the border.


----------



## virtaper (Apr 1, 2009)

suprised our ''MOUNTIES '' didn't catch wind !! Thought there horses would have sniffed him out !!!


----------



## virtaper (Apr 1, 2009)

*TRIM TEX beads , love them or hate them?*

Ok , i am sure we have all tried them , bullnose , square ,offset, but anyone out there using them on a regular basis with no issues ??? Anyone glueing and stappling or just stappling , or just glueing , or just saying F this and switching ..


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

to be honest i only use their base adapters, arch bead, and magic corner.
people say it's pros are that it is "dent resistant" and i agree to a certain degree but let's say i get a call back as a result of a dented paper/metal bead at least i can say that the damage has occurred under their negligence i mean if you hit the wall and dent it it's not my fault and I'll repair it but at their expense same goes for the bead.
now with trim-tex beads if someone hits it and the result is edge crack i might have a tougher argument on my hands as i cannot show them the direct cause of damage.
I like it better saying that its only drywall and lite gauge metal and if you hit it you'll be responsible to fix it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

virtaper said:


> suprised our ''MOUNTIES '' didn't catch wind !! Thought there horses would have sniffed him out !!!


I took a shower when I was up there, it may be why?!?!?

Nah, border people where kind of funny. Had my full load in the truck. He asked me what I was doing up here. I told him "fishing" and smiled. He let me right through.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Same as brdn, except AIC vs Magic. Their square bead okay on verticals, but real Bi### on horizontals, floppy a$$ $hit.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

do you just glue, glue staple, or just staple darren?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Depends, if there's any wood at all behind, we'll staple. But the AIC in vaults are usually glued as with vertical off angles w/o backing. Also staple on light gauge steel, believe it or not


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> I can think of one GOOD thing that comes from China land. SAKE. Good stuff.


Thought sake came from Japan??


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Keep It Local Phillips Corner bead Made Right here in Omaha Ne Usa


----------



## bfd_ast (Oct 16, 2010)

And no comment from the poster????


----------

